# DEA letter on Seeds



## Jasper Palmer (Apr 10, 2022)

According to this letter, the DEA views cannabis seeds with less than .3% delta-9 THC content as "hemp" and therefore *not* a controlled substance. (not legal advice)


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

OMG that sounds GREAT!

In retirement, I started StrainMaintainer.com 
I hope to allow people to provide links to their genetics so that we can encourage the saving of genetics for the future.
I just jumped and registered that an my own "brand" 

So it's exciting to read your post.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 17, 2022)

The DEA is a criminal organization that ensures the right people make money from prohibition of substances. Modern day slave catchers.

One of many parasitic, useless and dangerous human rights violating Federal agencies.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> The DEA is a criminal organization that ensures the right people make money from prohibition of substances. Modern day slave catchers.
> 
> One of many parasitic, useless and dangerous human rights violating Federal agencies.


Putin agrees 100% comrade


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> The DEA is a criminal organization that ensures the right people make money from prohibition of substances. Modern day slave catchers.
> 
> One of many parasitic, useless and dangerous human rights violating Federal agencies.


You’re absolutely right Rob. We should just trust the pharmaceutical companies to do the right thing with no oversight   What could possibly go wrong with that?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Putin agrees 100% comrade


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 17, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re absolutely right Rob. We should just trust the pharmaceutical companies to do the right thing with no oversight


How'd that "oversight" work out on the covid "vaccines" ?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

Everyone grabbed all the money they could and share zero liability if something goes wrong. Touché


----------



## Jasper Palmer (Apr 17, 2022)

No one here is a fan of the DEA, for obvious reasons. 
The DEA doesn't regulate pharmaceutical companies or vaccines, the FDA does. I'm not defending the FDA either. 
All this is is letting people know the DEA is on record as saying seeds containing below .3% THC are not prohibited in interstate commerce. The boot of oppression has eased up just a tiny bit. That is all.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

At one time in the USA it was ILLEGAL TO NOT GROW CANNABIS!

Seriously the Drug Trade back then was Tobacco. Farmers had to be forced to grow Hemp for Sails.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 17, 2022)

This is old news. USDA issued a ruling years ago now affirming this stance. Interstate commerce is fine.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re absolutely right Rob. We should just trust the pharmaceutical companies to do the right thing with no oversight   What could possibly go wrong with that?


You're thinking of the FDA, you dolt. The DEA's only job is to lock people* up in cages for drugs. 

*not including other DEA agents or high level insiders.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Jasper Palmer said:


> No one here is a fan of the DEA, for obvious reasons.
> The DEA doesn't regulate pharmaceutical companies or vaccines, the FDA does. I'm not defending the FDA either.
> All this is is letting people know the DEA is on record as saying seeds containing below .3% THC are not prohibited in interstate commerce. The boot of oppression has eased up just a tiny bit. That is all.


I should have read all of the comments first.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

Jasper Palmer said:


> The DEA doesn't regulate pharmaceutical companies or vaccines, the FDA does.











Pharmaceutical Industry and the Controlled Substances Act - A Distinct Breed of Monitorship


A distinct component of the healthcare industry includes companies that manufacture, distribute or dispense prescription medicines (hereinafter…




www.lexology.com




.

Pharmaceutical companies that produce, distribute or dispense controlled substance prescription medicines are also regulated by the *Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA), *an agency of the US Department of Justice (US DOJ)

What do I know though.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You're thinking of the FDA, you dolt. The DEA's only job is to lock people* up in cages for drugs.
> 
> *not including other DEA agents or high level insiders.


It’s odd to you that the *DRUG ENFORCEMENT AGENCY *regulates *drugs*? Who’s the dolt now? You and the dummies liking your post  It’s literally in their title.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Pharmaceutical Industry and the Controlled Substances Act - A Distinct Breed of Monitorship
> 
> 
> A distinct component of the healthcare industry includes companies that manufacture, distribute or dispense prescription medicines (hereinafter…
> ...


They aren't regulating pharmaceuticals, they are policing illegal activity connected to pharmaceutical companies, croak doctors, ect ect. IE drug laws, which apply to everyone. If the DEA disbanded, the FDA would still be the ones making sure medicine isn't causing side effects, and if they are, making the companies remove or at least label the side effects.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> They aren't regulating pharmaceuticals, they are policing illegal activity connected to pharmaceutical companies, croak doctors, ect ect. IE drug laws, which apply to everyone. If the DEA disbanded, the FDA would still be the ones making sure medicine isn't causing side effects, and if they are, making the companies remove or at least label the side effects.


Really grasping at straws huh? If the DEA is disbanded LOL


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

It's pretty hard to quote your posts when you keep deleting them. I'm don't think you understand the difference. The DEA is not keeping your grandma safe when she takes her medicine.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It's pretty hard to quote your posts when you keep deleting them. I'm don't think you understand the difference. The DEA is not keeping your grandma safe when she takes her medicine.





Wattzzup said:


> Pharmaceutical Industry and the Controlled Substances Act - A Distinct Breed of Monitorship
> 
> 
> A distinct component of the healthcare industry includes companies that manufacture, distribute or dispense prescription medicines (hereinafter…
> ...


Not sure how else to explain to you. Good luck buddy.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

You were literally shilling for the DEA. On a grow forum.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Not sure how else to explain to you. Good luck buddy.


wat


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You were literally shilling for the DEA. On a grow forum.


I’m correcting misinformation because you lack the ability or desire to google things before you spew misinformation


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You were literally shilling for the DEA. On a grow forum.


Meth are drugs to 
Are you "shilling" for meth?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Meth are drugs to
> Are you "shilling" for meth?


He’s losing so he’s firing any bullshit he can. He looks like an idiot because he didn’t take the time to do a little research.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 17, 2022)

DEA Acknowledges Cannabis Seeds are Legal Under Farm Bill - Ganjapreneur


The Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) has acknowledged that cannabis seeds are considered hemp under the 2018 Farm Bill as long as they don’t exceed the




www.ganjapreneur.com


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Meth are drugs to
> Are you "shilling" for meth?


I'm not for any drug laws outside of FDA regulations, and half the time those are corrupt or miss the mark.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

My area has been devastated by meth and pharmaceuticals, btw.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> My area has been devastated by meth and pharmaceuticals, btw.


Name one that hasn't?


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

*The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) regulations for communicating controlled substance prescriptions to pharmacies (including electronic prescriptions) outline the rules for submission of these prescriptions from licensed prescribing providers to pharmacies*

They do more than just kick your door in


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Name one that hasn't?


Not like where I'm from. Other places are catching up though.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> *The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) regulations for communicating controlled substance prescriptions to pharmacies (including electronic prescriptions) outline the rules for submission of these prescriptions from licensed prescribing providers to pharmacies*
> 
> They do more than just kick your door in


Yes, they don't let Pfizer sell fentanyl on Silk Road. Your grandma is going to have to jump through some hoops to get her medicine that was regulated by the FDA.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Yes, they don't let Pfizer sell fentanyl on Silk Road. You grandma is going to have to jump through some hoops to get her medicine that was regulated by the FDA.


Apology accepted.


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 17, 2022)

DON'T MIND ME


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Apology accepted.


You read words, but don't understand context.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

D.E.A. Drug Exploitation Agency. Largest syndicate on the planet. 

And Frump made it legal for us mail seeds of actual canibus. And it was for daughters hemp vanna commercial venture.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2022)

I just got a promotion to the Special Operations Division and am now overseeing all of the west coast field offices. Cannabis is not even something we're focused on let alone a few seeds from small time players. We're focused on fentanyl and Mexican Cartel smuggling rings that are bringing in tons of addictive hard core drugs daily. We don't give a damn about your seeds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I just got a promotion to the Special Operations Division and am now overseeing all of the west coast field offices. Cannabis is not even something we're focused on let alone a few seeds from small time players. We're focused on fentanyl and Mexican Cartel smuggling rings that are bringing in tons of addictive hard core drugs daily. We don't give a damn about your seeds.











Domestic Cannabis Suppression / Eradication Program


Marijuana is the only major drug of abuse grown within the U.S. borders. The DEA is aggressively striving to halt the spread of cannabis cultivation in the United States. To accomplish this, the DEA initiated the Domestic Cannabis Eradication/Suppression Program (DCE/SP), which is the only...




www.dea.gov


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Domestic Cannabis Suppression / Eradication Program
> 
> 
> Marijuana is the only major drug of abuse grown within the U.S. borders. The DEA is aggressively striving to halt the spread of cannabis cultivation in the United States. To accomplish this, the DEA initiated the Domestic Cannabis Eradication/Suppression Program (DCE/SP), which is the only...
> ...


We're only targeting the large scale growing done by dangerous criminal enterprises involving tens of thousands of plants and large amounts of money. Recent directives have us focused elsewhere for the most part. The only active cannabis intervention we're doing at this time is when states request our assistance and then we act only in a support role. Small grows are of no interest to us whether they are located in a state that has legalized cannabis use or those that have not. Unless there is potential for us to seize assets through forfeiture law we're not wasting our time. Sports cars, real estate, bitcoin, bank accounts, cash, etc... Some dude with a couple thousand in grow equipment and some jars of product is a waste of our time.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't even like people joking about being the DEA. It creeps me out.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 17, 2022)

So if I'm reading correctly, those growing in illegal states only need to worry about getting busted when plants are in flower?
Say I get busted while in veg. I could just say I'm growing hemp without a license, right? Hemp isn't a controlled substance, I would imagine the penalties would be less harsh.
I guess according to the law, we're all growing hemp until the plant begins producing thc above .3%


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I don't even like people joking about being the DEA. It creeps me out.


Who's joking?





GrassBurner said:


> So if I'm reading correctly, those growing in illegal states only need to worry about getting busted when plants are in flower?
> Say I get busted while in veg. I could just say I'm growing hemp without a license, right? Hemp isn't a controlled substance, I would imagine the penalties would be less harsh.
> I guess according to the law, we're all growing hemp until the plant begins producing thc above .3%


Psychoactive cannabis is likely going to contain more than .3% THC even when in veg.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Who's joking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You DEA shill!!


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Who's joking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there goes my defense


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

Office of Professional Responsibility







www.justice.gov


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

So can I sell and ship in the USA Cannabis seeds with the USPS?

I don't care who is in charge the only charge I care about is not getting arrested.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So can I sell and ship in the USA Cannabis seeds with the USPS?
> 
> I don't care who is in charge the only charge I care about is not getting arrested.


Just don't plant them. Souvenirs only.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I just got a promotion to the Special Operations Division and am now overseeing all of the west coast field offices. Cannabis is not even something we're focused on let alone a few seeds from small time players. We're focused on fentanyl and Mexican Cartel smuggling rings that are bringing in tons of addictive hard core drugs daily. We don't give a damn about your seeds.





> They don't give a damn about any trumpet playin' band
> It ain't what they call Rock and Roll








I just want to know if StrainMaintainers.com can operate in peace.

I have a website project in the works. 
Hopefully it will be one of many "Strain Maintainer type sites" for us to save Genetics that are simply fading away for the Strain of the Month Club stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So can I sell and ship in the USA Cannabis seeds with the USPS?
> 
> I don't care who is in charge the only charge I care about is not getting arrested.


That's still somewhat of a gray area.

Claim the income and pay your taxes. I'd be more worried about the IRS than the DEA. Failure to pay taxes gets people in trouble. It doesn't matter where the money comes from. If you pay the taxes the IRS will leave you alone. If not and they find out that you failed to claim income you might find your bank accounts frozen, moving vans, and tow trucks pulling up in front of your home with a seizure warrant.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That's still somewhat of a gray area.
> 
> Claim the income and pay your taxes. I'd be more worried about the IRS than the DEA. Failure to pay taxes gets people in trouble. It doesn't matter where the money comes from. If you pay the taxes the IRS will leave you alone. If not and they find out that you failed to claim income you might find your bank accounts frozen, moving vans, and tow trucks pulling up in front of your home with a seizure warrant.



I just dig this play list.

I just read your reply and this came on.







Isn't it the truth that they have kept the fear factor up on Cannabis but in the end the only damage done is all the Prison time and ruined lives from being arrested for it in some way.

The times are such that most people know it's all a house of cards and most think the war on weed is a waste of time and money.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

Nixon Adviser Admits War on Drugs Was Designed to Criminalize Black People







eji.org


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 17, 2022)

And who is the real Devil that made it a crime world wide?




*This is why we can't have nice things!*


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Everyone grabbed all the money they could and share zero liability if something goes wrong. Touché


Which is a good reason to get government out of granting privilege to their friends and cohorts.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 29, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Which is a good reason to get government out of granting privilege to their friends and cohorts.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Good luck with that.


Which is a good reason to discourage the belief in political authority and become a peace propagandist.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 29, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Which is a good reason to discourage the belief in political authority and become a peace propagandist.


What are you personally doing to change the system? Besides complaining on here?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> What are you personally doing to change the system? Besides complaining on here?


I don't want to change the system, as in, tweak it. I want to abolish it, since it is founded in coercion. Things which have a basis in coercion shouldn't be refined, they should be eradicated. 

It's fine with me if you want to polish the turd, just don't spray any of the juices on me or others who want to be left alone and we're good. 

I'm not complaining, I am educating.


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 29, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't want to change the system, as in, tweak it. I want to abolish it, since it is founded in coercion. Things which have a basis in coercion shouldn't be refined, they should be eradicated.
> 
> It's fine with me if you want to polish the turd, just don't spray any of the juices on me or others who want to be left alone and we're good.
> 
> I'm not complaining, I am educating.


You're not educating, you’re just bitching. What are you personally doing to “abolish it” or “eradicate it”

How much of your own money have you spent toward this life long goal?


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You're not educating, you’re just bitching. What are you personally doing to “abolish it” or “eradicate it”


Are you expecting him to storm the capitol? Burn down some businesses? Beat a cop with his US flag pole? Sucker punch strangers who he disagrees with politically? Develop a strong chant game and learn sick drum rolls on a djembe as he camps out on a city block that he declares his own sovereign state? Maybe he could become yet another marginalized politician and dismantle the system from within. Or just vote for one and shrug off the results?


----------



## TimBar (May 3, 2022)

Still cannot sell them until the STATES get on the same page. Although the FEDS say 'no problem' even states where adult use is legal - they consider seeds the same as selling buds and you have to go through the same state regulation and licensing - crazy lawyer crazy country.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 3, 2022)

TimBar said:


> Still cannot sell them until the STATES get on the same page. Although the FEDS say 'no problem' even states where adult use is legal - they consider seeds the same as selling buds and you have to go through the same state regulation and licensing - crazy lawyer crazy country.


I understand selling Cannabis seeds in Illinois is legal. Now do they mean just certified Hemp seeds?
Germinating them ( for some ) is illegal.
Medical can have up to flowering plants in Illinois. 
Now when it comes to States vs Federal Government is it right to say that the Federal Government they has some authority on interstate commerce? 
In State then is where the freedom is or is not.

I wish I had a solid answer on these things.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 9, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> You're not educating, you’re just bitching. What are you personally doing to “abolish it” or “eradicate it”
> 
> How much of your own money have you spent toward this life long goal?


I tore a do not remove tag off the bottom of a mattress once. I'm not fucking around!


----------



## Johiem (May 9, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So can I sell and ship in the USA Cannabis seeds with the USPS?
> 
> I don't care who is in charge the only charge I care about is not getting arrested.


Yes. Generally as long as you're not sending ounces and it's sealed properly(can't smell it), they don't give a damn. That's just another box/ envelope and they (the carrier) don't have time to care what's in the parcel. Hit me up directly, there are ways, just don't nonchalantly tape seeds to a piece of paper or in a card. No question, they'll get crushed.
Well not sure on the selling side but I've shipped seeds, at this point, across the world. Most recently was the Nederlands and Australia. From Oklahoma.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (May 9, 2022)

Johiem said:


> Yes. Generally as long as you're not sending ounces and it's sealed properly(can't smell it), they don't give a damn. That's just another box/ envelope and they (the carrier) don't have time to care what's in the parcel. Hit me up directly, there are ways, just don't nonchalantly tape seeds to a piece of paper or in a card. No question, they'll get crushed.
> Well not sure on the selling side but I've shipped seeds, at this point, across the world. Most recently was the Nederlands and Australia. From Oklahoma.


Now that's a great reply!

I have this idea for SeedMaintainers.com and hopefully for others as well.
I believe too many good strains have faded away when they are not the current popular strain.
There must be folks who keep genetics for years like myself.


----------



## PavlavsCat (Nov 26, 2022)

Newbie question. So how would the postal service or federal agencies know if seeds sent through mail would be hemp or cannabis seeds since they both are pretty much dead on look the same? the only thing I could think that would tip them off would be the number of seeds in the package. I bought some hemp seeds from amazon which had thousands of seeds and I even got a few of them to pop. If only I could find someone to sell a sack of cannabis seeds. LOL


----------



## Johiem (Nov 27, 2022)

PavlavsCat said:


> Newbie question. So how would the postal service or federal agencies know if seeds sent through mail would be hemp or cannabis seeds since they both are pretty much dead on look the same? the only thing I could think that would tip them off would be the number of seeds in the package. I bought some hemp seeds from amazon which had thousands of seeds and I even got a few of them to pop. If only I could find someone to sell a sack of cannabis seeds. LOL


Check out the 2018 Farm Bill. Ship all the seeds you want. Cannabis seeds contain less than 0.03% thc and are therefore legal to ship. They ship cbd flower(not that it looks any different than thc flower) and unless you are shipping improperly sealed or sizeable quantities (an ounce is sizeable and potentially seizeable), they generally don't give a damn. It's revenue, just don't get stupid.


----------



## Johiem (Nov 27, 2022)

Hell, keep it under an ounce, generally non rigid, and under 5mm thick you can send it with a stamp, just know that if they're not protected they WILL get crushed. No maybe.


----------



## TimBar (Nov 27, 2022)

Our LEGAL State declares Seeds as part of the plant and you need to be registered to sell cannibis ...even to sell seeds


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2022)

Does it refer to seeds that themselves have less than .03% or seeds that will produce plants of less than that?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 27, 2022)

TimBar said:


> Our LEGAL State declares Seeds as part of the plant and you need to be registered to sell cannibis ...even to sell seeds






The problem with "legality" of cannabis in most places it doesn't affirm your rights, it shifts your rights into a revokable privilege granted or denied by the State. 

"Registered" = "give us money and agree we own you, then maybe we will let you sell some seeds".
What they really mean, is if you don't give us money, we will hurt you. That's what thugs do.


----------



## Johiem (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't believe cannabis should be monetized for any part of the plant. Join a forum that allows gifting and trading, never buy a seed again. I've got Bodhi, Ethos, and BOG gear thru trades and gifts. Just not here on RIU. 

And it's the thc content of whatever is shipped that is below. 03% to stay "legal".


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 27, 2022)

ANC said:


> Does it refer to seeds that themselves have less than .03% or seeds that will produce plants of less than that?


The seeds themselves is my understanding


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 28, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I don't believe cannabis should be monetized for any part of the plant. Join a forum that allows gifting and trading, never buy a seed again. I've got Bodhi, Ethos, and BOG gear thru trades and gifts. Just not here on RIU.
> 
> And it's the thc content of whatever is shipped that is below. 03% to stay "legal".



If people who transact in seeds or plant matter are involved on a consenting basis, it's none of my business if they give them away or they make an agreement to trade or sell them. That's THEIR business. I don't own their seeds, they do.

The thing that creates and maintains "fairness" is all parties are involved on a mutual and consensual basis.

For instance, THIS forum, is free to set rules where we don't make trades, I'm cool with that. We should be free to join another forum or start our own forum, where trading is allowed if that's our wish. WE don't own or administer this forum, it belongs to somebody else.

Everybody gets what they want and nobody is treading on other people. 
That's why the DEA is doing it wrong, they think they own you. Douche bags and thugs do that stuff. No thanks.


----------

